# Substantiivilausekkeen sijamuoto



## Marsario

Mod note. Thread split from here.

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein. 

Sivu 93. 





> (Substantiivilausekkeitten) ”jälkimääritteitä ovat muut substantiivilausekkeet (elatiivissa tai partitiivissa), relatiivilauseet, että-lauseet, epäsuorat kysymykset ja infinitiivilausekkeet.”


 Minusta tuntuu, että substantiivilausekkeitten substantiivilausekkeet eivät joudu olemaan vain elatiivissa (uutinen onnettomuude/sta) tai partitiivista (kuppi kahvi/a), vaan ne saattavat esiintyä muissakin sijoissa, ainakin illatiivissa (vastaus kysymykseen). Olisiko esimerkiksi lause ”En tiedä vastausta tuohon kysymykseen” kieliopillisesti oikea? Jos niin, olisiko lauseke ”tuohon kysymykseen” substantiiviseen edussanaansa ”vastausta” liittyvä substantiivilauseke?


----------



## Gavril

Google-haku "vastaus kysymykseen" kyllä tuo hyvin paljon tuloksia. Ehkä tässä tapauksessa sanaa _vastaus_ pidetään verbistä johdettu substantiivina, ja _kysymykseen_ pidetään osana alkuperäistä verbi_*-*_lausekketta (_vastata kysymykseen_) joka on "pitänyt" sen sijamuodon. En sanoa, että yhdyn tähän mielipiteeseen, mutta se on yksi mahdollinen selitys Karlssonin lausunnosta.


----------



## Marsario

Tämä pätisi itse asiassa useimmissa tapauksissa esimerkiksi myös "pyskimys yhteistyöhön" -tapaisissa lausekkeissa, mutta ei sitten esimerkiksi lausekkeessa "kiire tapaamiseen". Sanotaanko muuten "kiire kouluun" ja "kiire tunnille" vai "tuntiin"?


----------



## Hakro

Marsario said:


> Sanotaanko muuten "kiire kouluun" ja "kiire tunnille" vai "tuntiin"?


----------



## DrWatson

Nähdäkseni Karlsson on jostain kummallisesta syystä päättänyt rajata vain elatiivi- ja partitiivitäydennyksiset substantiivilausekkeet määritelmäänsä kuuluviksi. _Vastaus kysymykseen_ on minun mielestäni rakenteeltaan täysin samanlainen kuin _uutinen onnettomuudesta_. Samaa mieltä on esim. VISK §562.


----------

